# Osprey



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Id like to make a dedicated thread to Osprey's hydration packs, since theyre so awesome. I know quite a bit about the brand, so if anyone has questions, come here to ask and get other opinions as well! Also, feel free to post pics of your osprey, which one it is, and even a list of all the stuff you throw in it :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottW95 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just bought a Raptor 10 on the advice of the LBS. It looks like it has alot of room and I really like the stiff bladder. Really don't know what all I am going to put in it yet, right now is tool, pump, some food.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a raptor 10. I carry a bike multitool,tube, patch kit, enegy gel, powerbar, small lock, niterider light, duct tape, small leatherman tool, and a lighter. Pump is strapped to my frame. I got the raptor for $55 on closeout from REI, and the clearance price was the reason I got it. One thing I noticed is that the backpanel is kind of abrasive. Have you noticed this? Not a big deal, its still very comfortable but I like the Viper series better I think.


----------



## Jiff24 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been planning to upgrade my hydration pack for some time now and have been looking into many brands, models, and features that I think are important. There are many things that I like about the Osprey packs, but there are somethings that I like about the Camelbaks too. I have been looking at the Raptor for sometime, but they recently released the Escapist which I think may be more what I'm looking for. My question is about their bladders. It seems like there are mixed reviews about them around the internet. Amazon for example has many one star reviews dealing with the difficulty of use or leaking issues. That seems very confusing. Are people complaining about an older version or something? Its seems like they are much heavier too.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jiff24-
I havent had any problems with the osprey bladders. Its easier to open than camelbacks, I havent had the bite valve leak at all, and Its not heavy at all either. The rigidity is really nice, that combined with the hydrolock system keep the bladder in place really well and is very comfortable. When I read escapist I was like "You like that one? Really?" But after looking on Ospreys site I found that the escapist looks amazing. Are you looking at the 20 or 30? Also check out the Manta for a more bike specific pack but the escapist looks really nice. There is a profound difference between something like a Viper or Raptor and something like the Manta or Escapist. Really consider which type you want. A large all day or capable overnight pack or a smaller lighter pack for nothing more than about 6ish hours. Either way, I would reccomend Osprey over Camelbak erryday :thumbsup:

Also, I dont believe the escapist comes with a reservoir and it does not have the hydrolock system. It says it has a hydration pocket but that it is "external." Doesnt seem to be a dedicated hydro pack, might wanna look into that. Try them on if you can, and give the Manta a good look.


----------



## Jiff24 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply ltk1144. Well that is good to hear that the bladder hasn't given you any issues. I have the older Camelbak bladder myself and the lid is a pain to deal with as is the bladder falling down in a bunch when not full. Both reasons contribute to my motivation to find a new pack. I have an old Cloudwalker that is about 20 liters now. It is plenty for most my riding, typically less than a day. However, I have been looking for something more substantial for winter riding and also bike packing trips. That is one of the things that appealed to me about the Escapist 30. In an ideal world I will eventually have both something like a Raptor 10 or 14 for the little day rides and such, and also something like the Escapist 30 for winter and bike packing etc. I have looked at the Manta as well, but I like the bike specific features of the Escapist series. More organization spaces for tools etc. It is categorized as a bike specific pack on Ospreys site. One thing that bothers me about it thought is that it doesn't come with a bladder. So that adds another $30 to the already $130 pack. That is a lot! Also I don't think the Escapist has the hydrolock system either like the Raptor and other hydraulic specific packs. I realize that they are very different packs, and that I probably won't be able to find a "one size fits all" type of pack for all the activities I want to do. I guess if I got the raptor first to try it out, and liked it, I could then get the Escapist later and just switch the bladder between them. I was thinking though that I should get the bigger pack first in case it wasn't everything I hoped it would be, that I would still have the pack that could meet both needs. What is it about the Viper that makes you prefer it? You said that you use a Raptor 10 now, and it seems like you put a good amount of stuff in it. I assume it would handle a lunch and rain/wind jacket etc in addition to the items you mentioned? There is no where around me that I could go to look at these packs in person less than a couple hours drive, so I pretty much have to make the decision based on whatever information I can glean from the internet. I am trying to see if I should be leaning more toward the 10 or the 14 and also now between the Raptor and the Viper. I hadn't been considering the Viper previously. The Raptor seems better looking to me, but function and comfort are more important to me.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

I would like to have a Viper because the backpanel seems a little less ventilated but a little more padded and softer. I also dont like the side pocket on my raptor, and I like that the viper 10 has a shoulder pocket instead of my raptor's hipbelt pockets. The hipbelt pockets would be fine but to be able to put my phone in there instead of my shorts pocket I would like to have a zipper. The shoulder pocket on the Viper has no zipper, but I wouldnt worry about my phone coming out of it.

Personally I would choose the Manta over the Escapist because the Hydrolock in combination with the bladder is amazingly comfortable and easy to insert the bladder with a fully stuffed pack. I also like the backpanel on the manta better than the escapist. What bike-specific features are you seeing on the Escapist that arent on the Manta? Manta has hydrolock which is good.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a Viper 7 because I like the bungee straps on the outside for carrying a windbreaker or extra layer of clothing.

I don't know what's the difference between the Viper and Raptor series. If I decide on the Viper 7 should I get the black, blue or yellow color?


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

+1 on the Osprey love
I ride my bike to work every day on real mountain bike trails, and do epics on the weekend.....lotsa hours in the saddle in hot brushy rough conditions.... and I've been using a Raptor 18 for about a year and a half. Osprey raised the bar significantly with these packs. After multiple camalbak (good), Dakine (terrible), and Northface (really good) hydration packs, I can say in all seriousness that the Osprey packs are revolutionary in terms of a secure fit, comfort, no movement, and load support. The bladder is awesome.... most funk resistant of any I've used, bite valve is the best (high flow, reversible, open/closes with ease, magnetic keeper is really nice), and no other pack allows for such easy bladder fill ups and replacement with a packed bag. Storage layout, features like the lid lock, the fact that they come in two sizes per model are great, but it's the good ole fashion fit and load support that only a real backpack company could create that make it untouchable. With a light load on a hard fast ride I can cinch all the straps down and it's like wearing a much smaller pack, but at the end of the week I can add a day or two worth of dirty clothes and tupperware in with the usual bike tools, tube, pump, light, snacks, and water.....and it just swallows it all and never get uncomfortable.

Customer support is awesome too. I did have a problem with a bite valve after a year... filled out their web form, they sent me a whole new bladder on the spot, gratis.

Downsides:

Riding as much as I do in a hot climate, it gets funky smelling, as all my past bags have. The downside is just that all the support comes at a cost, and you need to remove the 2 back panel pieces to give it a good cleaning.... just a little extra step.

The elastic bands on the shoulder straps that keep the H2O hose in place started coming unraveled after about a year. I just got an RMA # from their site to send it in for repair, so verdict's still out on that, but I expect they'll handle it like champs.

I had an REI rebate and thought maybe I'll look at a new bag since the Osprey needs repair and it smells like roadkill, but still nobody else has come close to these bags.

The Manta's really look awesome for hot weather riding and the option of going even bigger than the raptor 18... they don't use the interior space quite as efficiently, but in my climate having the bag basically suspended above your back rather than laying on it is pretty cool... pun intended.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

thatdrewguy said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Viper 7 because I like the bungee straps on the outside for carrying a windbreaker or extra layer of clothing.
> 
> I don't know what's the difference between the Viper and Raptor series. If I decide on the Viper 7 should I get the black, blue or yellow color?


In the smaller packs there is actually not to much of a difference. Raptor has a stretch pocket that will keep things more secure but will not hold as much as the bungees on the Viper. The pockets are esentially the same-both have a large one with the same organization and a no-scratch top pocket. Also the Viper has a shoulder strap pocket but the Raptor has hipbelt pockets. Viper hipbelts are removable, and Raptor hipbelts look a little more comfortable and dont detatch but can be folded back and clipped out of the way. I like all the colors and kind of like the yellow actually, but some people consider it "puky", so your choice.



doismellbacon said:


> +1 on the Osprey love
> I ride my bike to work every day on real mountain bike trails, and do epics on the weekend.....lotsa hours in the saddle in hot brushy rough conditions.... and I've been using a Raptor 18 for about a year and a half. Osprey raised the bar significantly with these packs. After multiple camalbak (good), Dakine (terrible), and Northface (really good) hydration packs, I can say in all seriousness that the Osprey packs are revolutionary in terms of a secure fit, comfort, no movement, and load support. The bladder is awesome.... most funk resistant of any I've used, bite valve is the best (high flow, reversible, open/closes with ease, magnetic keeper is really nice), and no other pack allows for such easy bladder fill ups and replacement with a packed bag. Storage layout, features like the lid lock, the fact that they come in two sizes per model are great, but it's the good ole fashion fit and load support that only a real backpack company could create that make it untouchable. With a light load on a hard fast ride I can cinch all the straps down and it's like wearing a much smaller pack, but at the end of the week I can add a day or two worth of dirty clothes and tupperware in with the usual bike tools, tube, pump, light, snacks, and water.....and it just swallows it all and never get uncomfortable.
> 
> Customer support is awesome too. I did have a problem with a bite valve after a year... filled out their web form, they sent me a whole new bladder on the spot, gratis.
> ...


Yea, most of the downsides you mentioned are pretty real, but Osprey takes care of them well. Ive never washed my hydro packs though, and I ride in Phoenix but never had a problem with smell, maybe thats because of the dry climate. I look at problems such as bite valve shoulder straps etc. as an excuse to get a new pack! I know what you mean about that Airspeed sunpension(im familiar with all their terms) thats featured on the Manta and the new Syncro. Aggreed, no one else comes close to Osprey with features and comfort :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Osprey makes kick ass packs. I still prefer Camelbak for hydration packs though. No other hydration pack can beat them in ruggedness and reliability.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Manta 25 for hiking/biking
Kestrel 48 for backpacking

Great products!


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Trail Addict said:


> Osprey makes kick ass packs. I still prefer Camelbak for hydration packs though. No other hydration pack can beat them in ruggedness and reliability.


That hasn't really been my experience. The weight and texture of the fabrics used make the Camelbaks seem like they would be more durable, Osprey's less so, but a "backpack" guy at the shop where I bought my Raptor (after looking hard at the HAWG NV, which is a cool pack too, I admit) said "Don't be fooled...Osprey's been doing this for decades and I would expect it to actually hold up better even though it seems lighter"... I thought "Well, OK, hmmm" and decided to give it a try based on the fit and stability, but as it turns out my experience on the trail has matched that guy's durability claim. My main riding buddy had a HAWG (pre-NV) that just started getting holes where contents rubbed over time and wore through the material.... no such thing on either of our Raptors...... I've had better long term experience with Osprey's bladders too. 
Loose & frayed hose keeper straps notwithstanding (and that's really just cosmetic...no effect on performance), the Ospreys have held up better for me and others in my crew who've used both. Even if mine did wear out and have to be replaced sooner, the vastly superior fit, stability, and bladder scheme would be worth it to me..... IMHO
Not hating on Camelbak... they make good stuff, and are the originator of the industry...kudos to them... I'd happily own one again...in a world with no Osprey.


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

I just bought an Osprey Viper 7 yesterday! Thunder Cloud color. Can't wait for it to arrive. From the research I've done, the Osprey bladder alone is reason enough to choose Osprey over Camelbak. Ignoring all the great features their bags have over Camelbak.
MountainBike Action magazine did a great write up on the Viper 7 - gave it 5/5 stars. They loved it.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*hawg nv originally but got an osprey viper 10*

osprey viper 10 here and i have no complaints so far it is easy to fill easy to carry and holds what i need and could hold some more if needed. i actually am thinking of selling my hawg nv to buy a bigger osprey pack for longer trips because i feel they are more comfortable and handle the water placement better.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

doismellbacon said:


> Not hating on Camelbak... they make good stuff, and are the originator of the industry...kudos to them... I'd happily own one again...in a world with no Osprey.


Well said, Ive had 4 Camelbaks and they are second only to Osprey, but I think not really a close second, Osprey is so amazing and far ahead. Great durability too!


quikcolin said:


> I just bought an Osprey Viper 7 yesterday! Thunder Cloud color. Can't wait for it to arrive. From the research I've done, the Osprey bladder alone is reason enough to choose Osprey over Camelbak. Ignoring all the great features their bags have over Camelbak.
> MountainBike Action magazine did a great write up on the Viper 7 - gave it 5/5 stars. They loved it.


There you go thatdrewguy, I aggree with everything this guy said. If the Viper 7 is the size you are looking for I dont think it can be beat by any others!


05kas05 said:


> osprey viper 10 here and i have no complaints so far it is easy to fill easy to carry and holds what i need and could hold some more if needed. i actually am thinking of selling my hawg nv to buy a bigger osprey pack for longer trips because i feel they are more comfortable and handle the water placement better.


Good idea. I have 3 Camelbaks still that id like to sell off and get money for some sort of Osprey. If you want a big replacement for your HAWG, check out Talon 22, Manta, and Escapist. Be warned though, the Escapist is a little more bike-specific than the Manta but is not intended as a Hydro pack. It has a compartment for a bladder, but its not the Hydrolock that makes Osprey popular and also doesnt have the magnet thing. Talon 22 might be the best if you like any of the colors. Manta has great suspension but lacks the tool-specific pockets that the Talon has and does not have Lidlock.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

I went and checked out the Viper 7 & 10 today. Without the weight of any water the 10 felt about the same size as the 7, at least I couldn't tell the difference. It comes down to the outer pocket on the 10 & 3-liter bladder vs the bungee cords and 2-liter capacity of the 7. I think I'm going with the 7 in puke yellow since I still want a pack with the bungee.

edit:
I ordered the Viper 7 from o2gearshop for $58.46 with free shipping. They sell the Viper 7 for $79 as well on that site. The difference is code S11 = Spring2011 and S12 = Spring2012. I called Osprey and asked if there were changes between S11 and S12 and the person said no difference at all and no reason not to buy last seasons pack at the discounted price.


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

Good choice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

doismellbacon said:


> That hasn't really been my experience. The weight and texture of the fabrics used make the Camelbaks seem like they would be more durable, Osprey's less so, but a "backpack" guy at the shop where I bought my Raptor (after looking hard at the HAWG NV, which is a cool pack too, I admit) said "Don't be fooled...Osprey's been doing this for decades and I would expect it to actually hold up better even though it seems lighter"... I thought "Well, OK, hmmm" and decided to give it a try based on the fit and stability, but as it turns out my experience on the trail has matched that guy's durability claim. My main riding buddy had a HAWG (pre-NV) that just started getting holes where contents rubbed over time and wore through the material.... no such thing on either of our Raptors...... I've had better long term experience with Osprey's bladders too.
> Loose & frayed hose keeper straps notwithstanding (and that's really just cosmetic...no effect on performance), the Ospreys have held up better for me and others in my crew who've used both. Even if mine did wear out and have to be replaced sooner, the vastly superior fit, stability, and bladder scheme would be worth it to me..... IMHO
> Not hating on Camelbak... they make good stuff, and are the originator of the industry...kudos to them... I'd happily own one again...in a world with no Osprey.


Really? I've been buying Camelbak products ever since they came out with the first hydration pack. (Which I still use from time to time) I have several Camelbak products have used the hell out of them in the most extreme conditions and they still keep going strong. No rips, tears, or fraying.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Trail Addict said:


> Really? I've been buying Camelbak products ever since they came out with the first hydration pack. (Which I still use from time to time) I have several Camelbak products have used the hell out of them in the most extreme conditions and they still keep going strong. No rips, tears, or fraying.


Yea, Ive never had tears on any of my Camelbaks. But I dont think Ospreys are any worse. As the bacon guy mentioned even though the fabric on my Raptor has a wierd texture compared to Camelbak, I dont think it is any less durable. Maybe ill have to do some research on nylon fabrics now...


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

ltk1144 said:


> But I dont think Ospreys are any worse.


Absolutely not. Osprey makes incredible packs. I have one of their big packs for extreme backpacking and it is tough as nails and lightweight.

Didn't mean to hijack the thread with which is better. I love Osprey for regular backpacks, but I when it comes to hydration packs Camelbak is the original and only way to go in my opinion.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Trail Addict said:


> Absolutely not. Osprey makes incredible packs. I have one of their big packs for extreme backpacking and it is tough as nails and lightweight.
> 
> Didn't mean to hijack the thread with which is better. I love Osprey for regular backpacks, but I when it comes to hydration packs Camelbak is the original and only way to go in my opinion.


To each his own. And funny signature :thumbsup:


----------



## 07stiltd (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been using my raptor10 for 5 months now and I really like this pack. Swallows everything I want it to and holds more water than I will need for my rides. I found the osprey packs to fit me much better than camelbacks offerings. It's so stable when I'm riding or hiking that I sometimes forget I have a backpack on.


----------



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

There is something off with the bladder on my Raptor 10. Used it 3 times with no issues, but today I came out of my house with the pack on my back, and my pants were soaked. Was confused but going to work so just threw it all in my car. After work went for my ride, and the bag was soaked on the bottom, I threw the pack on and started climbing and felt drip drip drip down my back. Pulled out the bladder and yup it was just dripping along the seems on the bottom of the pack. Oddly, flipped the pack around and it dripped from the fill hole too. I noticed a cheap plastic ring around the fill hole that was loose but put that back in; however, dripping continuous the whole ride. Now here's the kicker...get home, pissed off, and filled up the pack again to test...no drips. wtf?!

3 of my camelbacks never leaked from the fill hole, and definitely never never never from the bladder. My pants were soaked and I doubt a pack is this tricky to set up unless I'm very confused. Will keep an eye on this overnight and see what happens


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

mine did this once also it was the hard plastic ring around the bladder opening itself that holds the lid so you dont lose it. it had just worked its way up on the threads of the bladder opening so it would not seal completely i just pushed it back down so it was below the threads on the bladder opening and have not had any problems since.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, mine leaks too and gets me wet when I don't screw the lid on all the way...


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Osprey earned my lifelong loyalty years ago with the best daypack I've ever owned. One of the best products I've ever owned period. So when it came time to get a hydration pack for riding, a Viper was the choice. And overall I'm very happy with it. After maybe 9 months of every-ride use, with many significant crashes, it's still in more-or-less new condition. And it's comfortable, generally easy to use, with good storage.

But the bitevalves have been a pain in the ass. I've had two fail, leaking like a faucet all over my jersey and shorts. Osprey service has been great, but great product beats great service. And, as someone already mentioned, the elastic straps that hold the valve tube are cheesy, far less durable than the rest of the pack and a dumb design choice IMO. Their flimsiness matters because to fill the bladder, you either have to snake the valve through the flimsy straps every time or you have to leave the tube attached to the pack, which is clumsy. And I could also quibble and say that it would be nice if there was a convenient place for smaller parts, they all end up in the bottom of the pack where you can't see them.

So in my opinion the Viper is excellent but could be improved in a couple significant respects. Unlike my daypack, which remains perfect in every way, 13 years later.


----------



## Joshua75W (Apr 25, 2012)

I have the Osprey Syncro 15 and love it. Very light and comfortable to wear. Osprey is the only way to go with packs.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Another very happy Osprey bag owner. Used it for 2 seasons, no problems. Well thought out.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

I have an osprey stratos 24 that is quite old and has been through hell season after season. I use it for every thing including skiing, trail work and scientific field work as well. Caries trail tools pretty well. Recently the zipper on the top pocket completely failed, the metal separated from the fabric. No problem at all sent it in to osprey and they sent it back with a replaced zipper pretty darn quick. I would rate there guarantee and service as being among the very best out there. I was quite relieved to get my old pack back with a new zipper rather than a brand new model. The newer model is not as good for strapping a pulaski on.


----------



## mincedcobia (May 5, 2012)

proud owner of an osprey. best hydration pack I've owned!


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

doismellbacon said:


> +1 on the Osprey love
> I ride my bike to work every day on real mountain bike trails, and do epics on the weekend.....lotsa hours in the saddle in hot brushy rough conditions.... and I've been using a Raptor 18 for about a year and a half. Osprey raised the bar significantly with these packs. After multiple camalbak (good), Dakine (terrible), and Northface (really good) hydration packs, I can say in all seriousness that the Osprey packs are revolutionary in terms of a secure fit, comfort, no movement, and load support. The bladder is awesome.... most funk resistant of any I've used, bite valve is the best (high flow, reversible, open/closes with ease, magnetic keeper is really nice), and no other pack allows for such easy bladder fill ups and replacement with a packed bag. Storage layout, features like the lid lock, the fact that they come in two sizes per model are great, but it's the good ole fashion fit and load support that only a real backpack company could create that make it untouchable. With a light load on a hard fast ride I can cinch all the straps down and it's like wearing a much smaller pack, but at the end of the week I can add a day or two worth of dirty clothes and tupperware in with the usual bike tools, tube, pump, light, snacks, and water.....and it just swallows it all and never get uncomfortable.
> 
> Customer support is awesome too. I did have a problem with a bite valve after a year... filled out their web form, they sent me a whole new bladder on the spot, gratis.
> ...


I'm glad someone else made mention of the smell. I have never had a pack smell so much at the straps. I posted another thread about it. Osprey has worked with me and I am very appreciative. I love Osprey's packs. I ride with a Raptor 6, soon to be 10, as my everyday pack. I've had a little "Swiss Army" pack that I bought years ago that is about done at this point. It is my "light, fast, and short" pack. I bought a Viper 4 to replace it, but reluctantly sent it back as I realized it's pocket wasn't big enough for a pump. I just purchased a Camelbak Rogue...it seems perfect for light and fast, but still has room for a tube and pump. I'll see how I like it. Anything bigger and it will be an Osprey for me as well.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

2nd season with raptor...kicks ass!


----------



## toucansam (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a Raptor 10, but ended up returning the product after 2 months of use. I liked the pack based on the features as everyone has pointed out. The reason I returned it was due to the design of the elastic straps that guided the valve tube. Like OldManBike said, every fill or cleaning required me to remove it from the elastic straps that held the valve tube in place. One strap has completely ripped and the other one had started to fray. A possible help to this might be a quick release or disconnect of the valve tube to the bladder. In addition, it is a PITA to clean. No easy way to vent it out or clean inside the bladder, I propped it open with something inside to air it out. These are my minor gripes and reason for returning the product. I have started researching other packs where the bladders can be flipped inside out for cleaning convenience with convenient disconnects.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Why are you guys completely removing the bladder AND HOSE to fill the bladder? I almost never pull the tube out of the strap keeper....only when I'm cleaning the bag. 
I've never had any trouble with mold in the bladder either. I bought one of Osprey's cleaning/drying kits but have never even taken it out of the packaging. I had never put much faith in "anti microbial treatments", but it sure seems to work in Osprey's bladders. 
I just saw one of their new Synchro bags at the LBS, and I'm stoked about them....first bike-focused bag with the airspeed back panel....will be so nice in the heat of summer.


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

I've been using a North Face Gulper pack for years now, it's really nice. Uses a Nalgene bladder and hose, so it's got the little magnet, and a really nice bite valve.

But I was in REI the other day buying my second Osprey backpack (Atmos & Stratos), and lusting after the hydration packs.... I bet I'll end up with one the next time REI has a sale  They're the only thing I've seen that's looks better than my North Face.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep, I arrived at Osprey by way of North Face too. My NF bag was really good, but the fit and stability of the Osprey is much better, with the same excellent Nalgene hose setup.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, I just bought an Osprey Viper 10 at REI and all I have to say is WOW!!!! I love everything about it.

I think it will now get more use than my Camelbaks.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I have a Raptor 6, I kinda wish I'd gotten the Raptor 10 or 14. The 6 is a great pack for 90% of rides, the construction is very good (though it's a bit heavy), the stiffened panel in the bladder does a great job of preventing the pack from turning into a sausage when the pack is stuffed full.
On longer rides or if I bring pads or lots of clothing I have to use another pack (I have a few Camelbaks) - This is why I wish I had the 10 or 14. I've found that using the stiffened Osprey bladder in the Camelbaks makes them more comfortable and stable.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting a Wingnut for my larger pack, as that seems more appropriate for heavier loads. Anyone thoughts?


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Tim-ti said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Wingnut for my larger pack, as that seems more appropriate for heavier loads. Anyone thoughts?


What large are you talking about? Like 14 large or 25 large? The way the Wingnuts sit low on your back is cool, but one reason I like Osprey is stability, and having the pack low like that will definately comprimise. If I knew what size you need I think I could put out a few recomendations and reviews for you


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

Any any use the osprey 26 commuter, for regular use mountain biking backpack. I like to carry the most stuff i can , including tools, extra jacket and shirt, food,lights, and beer. I just want to know if this would a good option, or would this be over kill?? Any information would help.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Both Osprey and Wingnut seem to be pursuing the goal of increasing pack stability by keeping a large surface in contact with your body. Do you have experience that suggests either of these brands achieve this better in the 10-18l size?

Does the vertical orientation of the Osprey work better for carrying pads? I've heard folk say that the Wingnuts are cooler because the top of your back is exposed, but I wonder doesn't having your kidneys covered offset that?


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

blumena84 said:


> Any any use the osprey 26 commuter, for regular use mountain biking backpack. I like to carry the most stuff i can , including tools, extra jacket and shirt, food,lights, and beer. I just want to know if this would a good option, or would this be over kill?? Any information would help.


If you're referring to the "Momentum" commuter bag then Yes, I have the 34 version of it. It's a GREAT travel, carry-on, overnighter, computer & clothes bag. But I would not recommend it for mtb use at all. The back panel does not have the structure & support to maintain a good fit when loaded....you stuff it full and it takes on the stuffed sausage shape.... basically, it's not that comfortable to wear with a heavy load, especially on the bike, and it won't handle hydr. bladder duty nearly as well as one that's designed for it like the Raptor and some of the other newer bags they've come out with. I carry all the stuff you're talking about in my Raptor 18 on a regular basis... I just try to stick to 4 packs of G-Night rather than 6 packs of Dales to keep it manageable


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

thank you that was really helpful


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Tim-ti said:


> Both Osprey and Wingnut seem to be pursuing the goal of increasing pack stability by keeping a large surface in contact with your body.


I don't think that's the case with the Osprey Raptor at least. It's actually quite narrow for it's volume. The stability is achieved through a rigid back panel, a highly engineered bladder & bladder sleeve that prevent the water from pooling at the bottom or sloshing around, and well laid out compression straps to snug everything down. I can't speak from experience on the Wingnut or some of the other Osprey bags.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Tim-ti said:


> Both Osprey and Wingnut seem to be pursuing the goal of increasing pack stability by keeping a large surface in contact with your body. Do you have experience that suggests either of these brands achieve this better in the 10-18l size?
> 
> Does the vertical orientation of the Osprey work better for carrying pads? I've heard folk say that the Wingnuts are cooler because the top of your back is exposed, but I wonder doesn't having your kidneys covered offset that?


I have never even seen a wingnut, so sorry no experience with those. All of Ospreys packs seem to have a better stability than others though due to the rigidity and compression straps. One thing I have heard though is that the Syncro series might be less stable due to the load being lifted off your back more.

If your wanting to carry pads securely, definately look into the Zealot series. Those things are designed amazingly and I particularly like the roll out tool pouch. They are majorly expensive though, depending on what size but always over $100. I would have gotten one even though I dont use pads, but the price and also the back loading system kept me away.

10-18 liter is kind of a broad range. You said you had a 6 and based on that I would reccomend going above 12 especially if you want pads and a jacket. The Viper 13 , Raptor 14 or 18 depending on what you want, Syncro 15 is very cool and I am not to concerned about their lack of stability but on a pack that big compression straps would be nice. And of course there is the Zealot 16 which is awesome but out of most peoples price range.

FYI: I have a Raptor 10 as I mentioned earlier and its probably 3x better than any of the Camelbaks Ive had. One thing to consider is that although the pack seems similar size as the MULE, the Raptor 10 has waayyyyy less storage. I wish I had a Viper 13 or maybe a 14l Raptor.


----------



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

Those of you with knowledge about Raptors; I was looking to get a Raptor 6 but I noticed online that they come in a smaller size and a larger size. I know that one has 5 liters an the other has 6 liters capacity but is that the only difference in size? Meaning, the smaller one isn't more suited to a woman's frame and he large for a mans frame? I am a male and liked the idea of the smaller 5 liter cargo capacity but didn't want to order it and it be tiny in the straps.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm 5'11" & 160 lbs and I got the size L Raptor 18. It fits well and the straps could be shorter than they are and still be long enough.... no downside to long straps though because they have the little strap keepers so you don't have loose ends hanging down. The Osprey website has dimensions for the different sizes. Personally, I would buy the size that's right for your torso and let the storage volume be what ever it's going to be.


----------



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

doismellbacon said:


> I'm 5'11" & 160 lbs and I got the size L Raptor 18. It fits well and the straps could be shorter than they are and still be long enough.... no downside to long straps though because they have the little strap keepers so you don't have loose ends hanging down. The Osprey website has dimensions for the different sizes. Personally, I would buy the size that's right for your torso and let the storage volume be what ever it's going to be.


I just checked out osprey's website for the raptor 6. It doesn't say anything about the dimension difference between the smaller and larger size.... Only capacity difference


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, you're right... my bad. I thought they showed dims for both sizes.... guess I just saw metric vs std. Maybe a call to Osprey would make sense.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

*Question for Syncro 15 owners*

I'm due for a new bag, and haven't been able to try a Syncro 15 in any local stores.... only 10's and 20's. I know I don't want the 20...I've got big bags covered. The 10 would work for 80% of my rides, but I'd like to have the extra capacity if there's no downside. I went this way with my Raptor, getting the largest 18, and I feel like there's really not any downside because with 4 compression straps it handles and controls small loads just as well as big. So my question is.... Since the 15 has pretty decent capacity, but no external comp. straps, how does it feel when it's half empty and you're riding aggressively. Do contents move around....Do your tools in that outer pocket flop around when you're hitting drops, etc.? Or is it pretty well controlled regardless of load?.... 
This is the only question keeping me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

doismellbacon said:


> I'm due for a new bag, and haven't been able to try a Syncro 15 in any local stores.... only 10's and 20's. I know I don't want the 20...I've got big bags covered. The 10 would work for 80% of my rides, but I'd like to have the extra capacity if there's no downside. I went this way with my Raptor, getting the largest 18, and I feel like there's really not any downside because with 4 compression straps it handles and controls small loads just as well as big. So my question is.... Since the 15 has pretty decent capacity, but no external comp. straps, how does it feel when it's half empty and you're riding aggressively. Do contents move around....Do your tools in that outer pocket flop around when you're hitting drops, etc.? Or is it pretty well controlled regardless of load?....
> This is the only question keeping me from pulling the trigger.


I dont own a Syncro 15, but what your saying is something ive thought about too. Without compression straps, the downsides of a larger bag are actually there. The capacity is nice but since its supposed to be a streamline, ventilated, and stable bag it seems like comp straps would be necesary on the larger ones. My Raptor 10 has 1 set of comp straps and I think the syncros should have at least that.

About the sizing thing. The sizes are torso sizes, and indicate the length of the bag. That is the only measurnment that changes and it effects the capacity a little. I would say the small size for anyone 5' 8'' or so. But try to try bags on. You can go to pretty much anywhere that has Osprey's hydro packs. All M/L packs have the same length if they are in the hydration pack line. Also know that the Viper series are all M/L and their equivelent, Verve are all S/M size as they are designed to be Men/Women specific packs.


----------



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info about sizing.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

ltk1144 said:


> I dont own a Syncro 15, but what your saying is something ive thought about too. Without compression straps, the downsides of a larger bag are actually there. The capacity is nice but since its supposed to be a streamline, ventilated, and stable bag it seems like comp straps would be necesary on the larger ones. My Raptor 10 has 1 set of comp straps and I think the syncros should have at least that.


Yeah, exactly. The Syncro 20 has one set of straps, but I can use my stinky old Raptor 18 when I need to carry the kitchen sink....I want to go a little more streamlined, but don't want to have to switch to the Raptor every time I do an epic and need to add a little extra food and a rain jacket.

C'mon Syncro 15 owners...somebody help a brutha out!


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

doismellbacon said:


> Yeah, exactly. The Syncro 20 has one set of straps, but I can use my stinky old Raptor 18 when I need to carry the kitchen sink....I want to go a little more streamlined, but don't want to have to switch to the Raptor every time I do an epic and need to add a little extra food and a rain jacket.
> 
> C'mon Syncro 15 owners...somebody help a brutha out!


Syncro is relatively new and kinda expensive. Not that many owners and probably very few on mtbr. Look at youtube and do a search for reviews on it.

Is the Syncro the only one you like? 15 is pretty close to 18. I would get like a Viper 13 or something. The Zealot is fricken beast but costs like twice as much as others as I said above and only has 2 size options


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

They're cheaper than the Raptors were when I bought mine. It's the airspeed back panel that I'm after... I ride 5-6 days a week where summer lasts 7 months and it's fairly humid....hence the smelly Raptor


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

doismellbacon said:


> They're cheaper than the Raptors were when I bought mine. It's the airspeed back panel that I'm after... I ride 5-6 days a week where summer lasts 7 months and it's fairly humid....hence the smelly Raptor


Yea my 10 and its smaller but still same ventilation as the bigger ones. Its still better than any Camelbaks ive had but not as good as the airspeed. The one thing I really like about Camelbak is the NV system. Its not as ventilated as the Airspeed by far but super padded. I never have issues with lack of padding though and the feature set on Ospreys are sooo much more worth it over Camelbaks. Plus NV MULEs are super expensive too. My point about price is that they are still pretty expensive and not many owners. I would gladly pay that much for the pack but I cant afford to be repetitive. My Raptor was a smokin deal at $55 from REI, theres even a thread about it. Theyre back to $100 now though, but still available for around $80 from elsewhere.

Where do you live? Im in Phoenix AZ where its gets above 80 for well over half of the year. 80 is alright but for the 4-5 actual summer months when its 100+ degrees I dont ride so much. We also have super dry temps which I really appreciate but can be bad too.


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

Just bought a Raptor 18 from Amazon... can't wait for it to be delivered. Someone needs to tell Osprey that they should carry black in all their styles. Some of these colors are outrageous lol.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Does the Raptor have the hose guides on both the left and right shoulder straps, like Camelbacks?


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

moldau94 said:


> Does the Raptor have the hose guides on both the left and right shoulder straps, like Camelbacks?


I think you can thread it down either side.








Yeah I said it!


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

That would make sense, but I had read that the older Raptors had it threaded only on the right side, like the picture above.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

moldau94 said:


> That would make sense, but I had read that the older Raptors had it threaded only on the right side, like the picture above.


My raptors fairly new and there is only one strap on the left side but 3 on the right. Honestly thats fine it just makes it easier to revove and the magnet holds it in place perfectly. Only problem is because the way the zipper closes you will have to leave it pretty much open to let the hose out but not a big deal cause it has clips to close too


----------



## Jiff24 (Jan 4, 2012)

The one pictured above is correct and you can run the hose down either side. There is a difference though. The straps on the right are stretchy elastic type straps and the ones going down the left side are just regular webbing type straps, but there is enough room or they are loose enough to be able to run the hose down either side, just works better on the right. Or is a little easier at least to run it down that side. But I find that you rarely ever need to take the hose out anyway, so shouldn't be an issue either way.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation. @Jiff24, you had indicated that you would rarely need to take the hose out. The hose does NOT detach from the bladder, right? I keep my bladder in the fridge, so I'd need to take the hose out every time. This is why the Camelback Antidote is better for me, but I'm on my third one now and I keep having a hard time with the Quick Link. Time to change.

I'm a creature of habit and have my CB hose on my left shoulder and use my left hand to grab the mouthpiece. Yesterday I tried to change it over to my right shoulder and use my right hand to grab the mouthpiece. Sounds simple, right? Aside from still looking for the hose on the left side, I found it more awkward to take my right hand off the bars. Since most people are right handed, I would think Osprey would make the default hose location on the left side, which doesn't force the dominant hand to be removed from the bars. 

Yes, I'm overthinking this...


----------



## jaycee74 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a raptor 14...it does the job..


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

moldau94 said:


> I'm a creature of habit and have my CB hose on my left shoulder and use my left hand to grab the mouthpiece. Yesterday I tried to change it over to my right shoulder and use my right hand to grab the mouthpiece. Sounds simple, right? Aside from still looking for the hose on the left side, I found it more awkward to take my right hand off the bars. Since most people are right handed, I would think Osprey would make the default hose location on the left side, which doesn't force the dominant hand to be removed from the bars.


As a CB user that had the hose on the left side I also have problems getting use to the hose being on the right. I'm also finding that the larger diameter hose with the Osprey doesn't give more flow but makes the tubing less flexible and more prone to kinking when it is bent. I'm still not use to the bite valve with the hard piece inside and prefer the CB version. I'm sure in time I'll get use to these issues but it wasn't an easy transition going from a CB to Osprey pack.


----------



## Jiff24 (Jan 4, 2012)

That's right, that the hose doesn't detach from the bladder. I can see what you mean. As for me though, I just slide the bag out enough to fill it, then stuff it back in. Don't pull it or the hose out unless I'm cleaning it. You could just throw some ice in it maybe? I agree with thatdrewguy that I think the hose is probably stiffer. I've wondered about changing it and trying a CB hose. I like the reservoir itself better though. I like the rigid plate in the back and the handle that make it hold its shape better and easier to get in/out of the pack for me.


----------



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

I just got my raptor 6. Pack looks awesome except I have one issue. When I cinch down the straps (shoulder, sternum and waist) the excess strap leaves these big loops that could easily get snagged on a branch. The end of each strap has a little sliding plastic clip that attaches it back but I can't seem to find a good strap management solution. I'm a pretty small guy at 150 so for a bigger guy I wouldn't be an issue but I don't know if I can live with it this way unless someone gives me a good tip on what to do


----------



## smithrider (Dec 24, 2005)

I recently bought a Raptor 14 to replace my CamelBak Blowfish. I had the CB since 2005 and it was still going strong when I retired it (replaced a couple of bladders). No complaints. The new Osprey feels like it has higher quality materials and is a better fit on my back. That said, the CB wasn't bad in either area and is an '05 which makes it a less than fair comparison.

The short of my rambling is I don't think you can go wrong either way; they both make fine systems.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

rawdoggie said:


> I just got my raptor 6. Pack looks awesome except I have one issue. When I cinch down the straps (shoulder, sternum and waist) the excess strap leaves these big loops that could easily get snagged on a branch. The end of each strap has a little sliding plastic clip that attaches it back but I can't seem to find a good strap management solution. I'm a pretty small guy at 150 so for a bigger guy I wouldn't be an issue but I don't know if I can live with it this way unless someone gives me a good tip on what to do


I fit the excess waist/shoulder straps into the little useless pockets on the waistband of my Raptor 10. You need to undo the little C-shaped keeper on all straps to do this.


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

I just saw this thread and happened to pick up a 25 Manta today to complement my 5 year old Camelbak hawg.

First impressions, Great pack! better feel on my back and shoulderstrap fitment and hip belt stability is a big plus. One of the reason I ended up looking for the extra stability is due to the hawg not being quite as stable when loaded up with water, food, a layer or two, a jacket then tube/tools/pump/etc.


Still undecided if I like their bladder or not. I've been using the CB bladder because I like the bite valve quite a bit more than the osprey one, however the rigidity of the osprey bladder is nice, however it is harder to burp the excess air out of that one vs the cb bladder.


----------



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

GhostRing said:


> I fit the excess waist/shoulder straps into the little useless pockets on the waistband of my Raptor 10. You need to undo the little C-shaped keeper on all straps to do this.


Ugh.....really? My old camelbak had these little velcro straps at the end of each strap that you could use to roll up the excess strap and fasten it away.....very smart.

I dont know if I can spend $90 on a pack that I would have to do this. I might have to send it back. I really wanted to love this pack. Here inlies the danger in ordering something that you havent put your hands on. I thought it would have more storage space too. I got the Raptor 6 so i wanted a small pack with small storage but when i fill the resevoir i can barely fit anything (a pump, gloves, a couple cliff bars) into the one storage pocket. And i have no clue what i can fit into that steretch expanding external pocket. I'm frustrated, i was hoping that this would be the pack that would end my search for the ideal pack.


----------



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok so I just ordered a Raptor 10 in a SM/MD to compare to the Raptor 6 I just got in MD/LG. 

I am hoping the sm/md vs. md/lg sizing may help out with the dangling strap problem. Also, hopefully it will have the capacity I am looking for. The 6 didn't seem to have hardly any storage once the bladder was full. So hopefully the 10 will be perfect with a full bladder


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

rawdoggie said:


> I just got my raptor 6. Pack looks awesome except I have one issue. When I cinch down the straps (shoulder, sternum and waist) the excess strap leaves these big loops that could easily get snagged on a branch. The end of each strap has a little sliding plastic clip that attaches it back but I can't seem to find a good strap management solution. I'm a pretty small guy at 150 so for a bigger guy I wouldn't be an issue but I don't know if I can live with it this way unless someone gives me a good tip on what to do


I don't think you'll have any problems with those loops. I'm 160 lbs, 30" waist, so I've got to cinch the straps down pretty tight, leaving big loops, and in a couple thousands off road miles I've never had those loops get caught on anything.... they end up between your belly and thighs more-so than hanging out on the sides.... undoing the ends and stuffing them in the pockets seems like a pointless hassle to me... no offense intended.... to each his own.:thumbsup:


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

doismellbacon said:


> I don't think you'll have any problems with those loops. I'm 160 lbs, 30" waist, so I've got to cinch the straps down pretty tight, leaving big loops, and in a couple thousands off road miles I've never had those loops get caught on anything.... they end up between your belly and thighs more-so than hanging out on the sides.... undoing the ends and stuffing them in the pockets seems like a pointless hassle to me... no offense intended.... to each his own.:thumbsup:


The loops are Osprey's ergopull system and it works pretty effectively. I wouldnt suggest undoing it. I should have done what you did and just left them, they really dont get in the way. What I did instead, being a nokb at the time, was cut them right off. I have about 30" waist too and they were dangling so I cut them. Bye bye resale value! Id advise everyone to leave them alone and use them as intended.

For you people who want to run the hose down the left, just dont. If you think about it the position of the magnet, elastic straps, and zipper are really intended for you to run it down the right. If its your habit to use your left hand, just run it down the right strap and continue using your left hand. After rides, I put my bladder in the fridge and removing the hose from the elastic has never been an issue. Btw I find the non-elastic straps on the left side are good for clipping a backup flashlight or maybe some kind of phone or multitool sheath to.


----------



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

I received the SM/MD Raptor 10. Compared to the MD/LG Raptor 6 it is slightly shorter in the torso (maybe an inch or so) but more importantly the straps on the shoulders and waist band are much shorter. Getting the SM/MD made the loops much less of a problem for me. So if anyone else is looking at getting a Raptor just know that the sizes are not just the length of the torso...they are smaller in the straps too. The MD/LG on me almost completely wrapped my waist with the waist band (30 inch waist) where as the SM/MD fits much more properly.


----------



## Oskarsig (Aug 5, 2011)

Do Osprey make a pack that can carry a full face helmet ?


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oskarsig said:


> Do Osprey make a pack that can carry a full face helmet ?


That would be the Zealot. Kinda expensive though. Then again most packs that can carry full face are.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

The 2011 Dakine Drafter is on sale a few different places and has the ability to carry full-face and pads.
I am going to try one out and make a decision on which I prefer. (I really like bags that open all the way)
Hell I'll likely keep both - fiance isn't the only one with a bag fetish


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Osprey kicks ass.

I was all about Camelbak for hydration packs, but after buying a Viper 10 I can see why all these folks love Osprey hydration packs.

They are well designed and extremely durable. Osprey takes all the little details into consideration as well.

When I turn pro, I would be honored to have the Osprey name printed on my race jersey.


----------



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

After using my Raptor 10 for a few weeks of riding, I have to trash this bad boy. Don't get me wrong, the pack design, and look are great.  But it's job is to carry water. It leaks, and the bite valve tore after about 15 rides. 

I think I figured out the leaks (and it's not 'condensation' which is ridiculous): there's a plastic ring on the cap of the carrier...if it's not seated properly, when the pack is inserted, water gushes out the top, and ends up leaking out the bottom in a beautiful drip drip drip down my ass. The ring is too big, and bunches up, so you have to go in and push it in just right every other ride. Why have I never had this with years of Camelbak use? 

Ah and the 'bite valve'...isn't the point to bite down on it to get water? I'm not chomping on this this, but today it tore, and water just leaks and leaks unless it's closed. The plastic material or whatever it is just doesn't hold up. Again, never had this happen on a Camelbak. 

Gag I can't believe my crappy Camelbaks perform better than this pack. Osprey needs to work on their design big time...this pack is like a pretty girl at a bar with no brains.


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

monkies said:


> After using my Raptor 10 for a few weeks of riding, I have to trash this bad boy. Don't get me wrong, the pack design, and look are great. But it's job is to carry water. It leaks, and the bite valve tore after about 15 rides.
> 
> I think I figured out the leaks (and it's not 'condensation' which is ridiculous): there's a plastic ring on the cap of the carrier...if it's not seated properly, when the pack is inserted, water gushes out the top, and ends up leaking out the bottom in a beautiful drip drip drip down my ass. The ring is too big, and bunches up, so you have to go in and push it in just right every other ride. Why have I never had this with years of Camelbak use?
> 
> ...


Sorry but this sounds like user error to me.

Yeah I said it!


----------



## Rock_Garden (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a Raptor 6

It's pretty decent. I wouldn't say its worlds better than anything else though. Been using it for a year or so, and the bite valve just went bad. I'll have to replace that. It has this hard plastic thing at the bottom of the reservoir, and it pushes into my lower back. Also, it has been hard to get the pack situated on my back properly. I probably have the Large model (don't know, I bought it at the LBS) and I guess the small would work better for me.

All in all, it works just fine. The gear pockets are great, holds a tube, inflator, tools, and food easily. The Nalgene reservoir makes me happy, and it lets a half decent amount of air over your back so you don't overheat. The bite valve leaking isn't an issue because its a shutoff valve too, you turn the bite thing 90 degrees and its off. Most of the time I don't really notice its there.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

monkies said:


> After using my Raptor 10 for a few weeks of riding, I have to trash this bad boy. Don't get me wrong, the pack design, and look are great. But it's job is to carry water. It leaks, and the bite valve tore after about 15 rides.
> 
> I think I figured out the leaks (and it's not 'condensation' which is ridiculous): there's a plastic ring on the cap of the carrier...if it's not seated properly, when the pack is inserted, water gushes out the top, and ends up leaking out the bottom in a beautiful drip drip drip down my ass. The ring is too big, and bunches up, so you have to go in and push it in just right every other ride. Why have I never had this with years of Camelbak use?
> 
> ...


Call Osprey, get a return #, send the pack to them, and they will fix it and send it back.


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

I bought a Zealot 10...Love it!!


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

No Syncro 15 owners out there yet??? Wondering how well that thing manages a light load with it's lack of compression straps.......


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

Ospray makes awesome packs for sure but they are a bit pricey. They are deffinately more hi-tech compared to my old and banged up Camelbak which I replaced it with a Ospray Raptor 7 (I think that was the model?). The only down fall was that i couldn't strap on my full face helmet to the pack. So... looked around and found a brand new a Fox hydration pack for cheap on JensonUSA.com, $30 dollars or so. Works wonders but not as hi-tech as the Opspray. The bladder on the Fox looks like a cheap bag with a zipper on top, but it had straps to tie my full-face helmet on so i wasn't complaining. Now my Ospray is used for hiking and fishing trips full time


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Bacon try just google search for product reviews. Someone in the world has to have some feedback on it, just might not be on mtbr.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

ltk1144 said:


> Bacon try just google search for product reviews. Someone in the world has to have some feedback on it, just might not be on mtbr.


Oh I've tried that....no hits yet.... new product though, so will need to try again soon.


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone had the chance to look at or better yet try both the Manta 36 and the Escapist 30? I'm looking for a pack for bikepacking and these are the two main contenders thus far in my search. Any thoughts? The Escapist looks like it has more useful room than the Manta but it looks like the Manta has a better hydration system (which is actually included unlike the Escapist). Unfortunately, I'm not aware of a store near me that carries both packs.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I posted my initial impressions of the 2013 Raptor 10

http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hydration/2013-osprey-raptor-10-initial-impressions-840553.html


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

Several weeks ago, right after I got my Troll built up, one of our local outdoor shops was blowing out their inventory of 2012 Osprey bags. They were up to 30% off, and I had already been looking at the Raptor series. From what they had left in stock, I had narrowed it down to either a Manta 20 or a Raptor 18, and with my build, I could go with either the S/M, or the M/L size and it wouldn't make much difference. The Manta 20 was a S/M, and had the really nice back vent that held the bag away from your back (something that would be really nice in humid Ky summers), and the Raptor 18 was a M/L. I ended up making my decision based solely on cu. in. The M/L Raptor 18 actually had more than the S/M Manta 20 according to the spec sheet, so I went with that. So far, I really love the bag... it holds everything I would ever need for a good day of riding, and I'm hoping to augment my bikepacking setup with this bag - carrying the majority of my H20, my food, and my camera. So far, this is miles above my other two hydration packs I've owned (Camelback and an REI pack).

Looking at their site, it looks as if they've discontinued the Raptor 18, because I only see it in as large as a 14L. One other thing I noticed, the colors you see online aren't quite as bright in person. I purchased the green color, and when I was researching it online, that was the color that was my least favorite of the 4 choices... in person, it's actually not bad at all... more of a dark grayish-green than the bright green shown online.

I'm stoked to see how this bag will perform over the Spring and Summer when I can really break it in!


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

*osprey water bladder mod*

just wanted to share my Osprey bladder mod. now, i dont have to lug along the hydration pack while trying to fill the bladder with water.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Would you be able to post some directions and parts needed?


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks like a U.S plastics quick disconnect.

Is the flow still good with that bapski mod?

Edit: he posted it.



worrptangl said:


> Would you be able to post some directions and parts needed?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

worrptangl said:


> Would you be able to post some directions and parts needed?


sure thing . actually got the idea from this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/osprey-viper-packs-716746.html#post8146121

as posted by jake6123

"I ordered a quick release fitting from McMaster-Carr. The Osprey tube has a 5/16" inside diameter.

part numbers . . .

5012K672 - barbed socket w/ valve for 5/16 inside diameter tubing - $6.67
5012K711 - barbed plug for 5/16 inside diameter tuning - $1.31

total came to about $13 with shipping."

just cut the tubing wherever you prefer. i cut mine just under where the zipper closes so i dont have to dig deep to unlock the fitting which i found annoying on my Camelbak mule.

hope this helps.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

xhailofgunfirex said:


> Looks like a U.S plastics quick disconnect.
> 
> Is the flow still good with that bapski mod?
> 
> Edit: he posted it.


Tested mod and no problems noted.


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

*Great Deals on Osprey Packs*

Hey guys, jsut though I would let y'all know there are some great deals on Osprey Packs here: Your Outlet for Finding Shoes, Clothing, Great Sales, and More | 6pm.com I just ordered the Viper 7 for $46.99!


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

bapski said:


> just wanted to share my Osprey bladder mod. now, i dont have to lug along the hydration pack while trying to fill the bladder with water.


THIS I like (tad expensive, but hey).

The only other mod I did to my 14 was to remove the little rubbery/plastic
pieces in the waist straps. The pack fits spot on, but I'm either too skinny
or bony or something. Snipped out and pack is perfect fit.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

GhostRing said:


> THIS I like (tad expensive, but hey).
> 
> The only other mod I did to my 14 was to remove the little rubbery/plastic
> pieces in the waist straps. The pack fits spot on, but I'm either too skinny
> or bony or something. Snipped out and pack is perfect fit.


spent less than $15.00 and i think it was worth it versus having the backpack hanging out while putting water in the bladder. specially when im doing it at my workplace before i ride after work.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

bummer since I have a CB quick-connect laying around somewhere, 
but I think the barb diameter is too small :/

*I do agree that the convenience is probably worth 2x the $!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Im an osprey fanboy. They kick ass. I crash alot and generaly treat all things I own poorly. The pack is solid. A much better choice over camel pack


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Fuglio said:


> . . . I crash alot and generaly treat all things I own poorly . . .


:lol: This should be your signature.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I tried out bapski's mod on my Raptor 18 bladder earlier this week. Works like a charm. Thanks for reposting the info!


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

brokebike said:


> I tried out bapski's mod on my Raptor 18 bladder earlier this week. Works like a charm. Thanks for reposting the info!


glad it worked out well for you too (lil rep would be nice..)... have started to ride on the trail and man, my OSPREY is awesome!


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in on the Osprey love. 

I bought a Zealot 16 last week, the day before a 4 day Moab trip. First thing I noticed about the pack is that there are no pictures or descriptions on the web that do the bag justice. There are so many fine details. The tool pouch at the bottom of the bag is brilliant. The helmet clip, the adjusters and compression straps, pocket depth and there are so many pockets. Not frivolous pockets like my Dakine. Each pocket has utility and the waist pockets and shoulder pockets are easily accessible with the pack on. The shoulder pocket fits my iPhone perfectly, I imagine I could stuff a nice point-and-shoot camera in there. 

I was concerned about the large clamshell style main compartment. But the way the bag is shaped nothing falls out when opened. I had the pack stuffed with food, parts, tubes, tools and beer for a all day Mag 7 ride. The pack was comfortable all day. Can't believe it took me so long to give up my Camelbak.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

So I got a Wingnut, I really wanted to like it, but I can't really get comfortable with it when riding technical terrain.

I hoped for increased stability but find that it bounces up my back on rocky descents unless I cinch the waistband up - I'm a bit of an advocate against tight waistbands when riding a bike.

As a side note I've found that using the stiffened Osprey bladder really helps improve the comfort of my larger, otherwise floppy backpacks (CamelBak Mule and Cloudwalker). The Osprey pack itself is stiff enough that I fine it works fine with my unstiffened Camelbak bladders.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Calhoun said:


> Just wanted to chime in on the Osprey love.
> 
> I bought a Zealot 16 last week, the day before a 4 day Moab trip. First thing I noticed about the pack is that there are no pictures or descriptions on the web that do the bag justice. There are so many fine details. The tool pouch at the bottom of the bag is brilliant. The helmet clip, the adjusters and compression straps, pocket depth and there are so many pockets. Not frivolous pockets like my Dakine. Each pocket has utility and the waist pockets and shoulder pockets are easily accessible with the pack on. The shoulder pocket fits my iPhone perfectly, I imagine I could stuff a nice point-and-shoot camera in there.
> 
> I was concerned about the large clamshell style main compartment. But the way the bag is shaped nothing falls out when opened. I had the pack stuffed with food, parts, tubes, tools and beer for a all day Mag 7 ride. The pack was comfortable all day. Can't believe it took me so long to give up my Camelbak.


Little update:

I have been using this pack exclusively since I bought it back in March. Minimum of 3 days a week up to 5. I have used the pack on all day epics like the Mag 7, or South Boundary Trail. Also use it on my 2-3 hour weekday rides. Pack seems like it always has room for the gear I want to pack. I have yet to overfill this pack. The smart features are still very relevant. Things like the shoulder pocket fitting my iPhone, and how easy it is to get at the tool pouch. Another great feature is outisde pockets fit my knee pads perfectly. I can secure the pads in the pocket for a climb and retrieve them for the descent. I knew I wanted an Osprey pack, and the hardest part was deciding which one, I know I made the right choice with the Zealot 16.





Also wanted to comment about the warranty. Not sure how it happened but I broke the tab off the top of the bladder. I submitted a part request on the Osprey website and got an immediate response stating that a new bladder would be dispatched. The pack is already awesome and then you throw in great CS. Looking forward to many years using Osprey products.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

How does it hold up in a crash? 
I purchased a Camelbak Volt for some of my shorter rides and on it's first time out I hit a small tree branch and it put a big rip in the pack. I'm not very impressed, you would think they would use non-rip material on a mountain bike pack.
I've been using the Camelbak HAWG for the past 7 years and it has held up great but it's time for something that's not black and that has more ventilation. It's so hot:madmax:here in the summer so I think I'll order a blue one.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

You would look good in blue Chuck!

It holds up better than I do in a crash. I have taken some tumbles with the pack on and other than a bit of dirt you would never know.


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

I've got several 4-5 hour rides in with my Osprey 10 now, and I have to say it is a big improvement over the old Mule it replaced. Mainly comfort and ease of bladder access for filling are big plusses for me, but also the design of the storage compartments make access and organization much easier.

The only real negative so far is kinda funny - when pushing up really nasty steep climbs, the bite valve magnet likes to come off the strap and stick to my frame (steel hardtail). Considering the fix for this is to walk less, it's like an added incentive to stay on the bike!


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a bunch of rides in with my Raptor 14 pack and absolutely love it. I havent found a negative yet and its held up well to tree slap and me wrecking twice.


----------



## oneofsevenkids (Jul 1, 2013)

I am considering buying an osprey but am not sure if I should go with the Raptor 14 or the Raven 14....they seem similar-the Raven is women specific and only comes in two colors-hence the allure of the Raptor with more color options.

Do you know which is better for a smaller frame or if there are any other options I should look at?

Thanks!


----------



## mmpgh (Jun 23, 2013)

oneofsevenkids said:


> I am considering buying an osprey but am not sure if I should go with the Raptor 14 or the Raven 14....they seem similar-the Raven is women specific and only comes in two colors-hence the allure of the Raptor with more color options.
> 
> Do you know which is better for a smaller frame or if there are any other options I should look at?
> 
> Thanks!


Coming from a user of the older Viper 13 model, I would recommend the Verve. I don't like having a waist strap while I'm riding which is why I ultimately chose the viper (Verve is the Viper's sister). So figure out if you like a waist strap, if you do, then get the Raven which is just the Raptor's sister.

If you haul a lot of junk with 3L water then go with the largest. If you're just bringing water and a few items get the mid sized one. I always use the dump pocket (The gap between the outside pocket and main pocket). It fits a jacket for the season change.

So... Dump pocket and waist belt, get the Raven 14 (Raven 10 does not have dump pocket)
Dump pocket w/o belt, get the Verve 9 or 13.

There's my $0.02


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I love my Raptor 10 and my new Momentum 34. I've been using Osprey products since 1999 with the purchase of an Osprey Silhouette with a few Vector system accessories. That backpack has been used and abused but still looks like the day I bought it.


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

I plan on buying a 2013 Manta 36 for day hiking and to get into bikepacking. Anyone have any experience with the updated model on a bike?

At first I was going to go with the Raptor 14 and use it for everything; XC riding, bikepacking, and hiking, but the bottom of the frame on the Raptor digs into my lower back while standing up straight. Seems like it's not really designed to be worn off a bike.


----------



## White Bear (Jun 12, 2013)

*CB bite vs Osprey bite.*

Has anyone yet figured out how to use a CB bite valve with the Osprey, and still retain the magnetic clasp? I much prefer the feel of the CB...stop....I know what you're thinking.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I use the Camelbak valve, I think I just just wrestled it into place.

It's possible I was working with an older bite valve (perhaps they used to have a thinner hose).


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Tim-ti said:


> I use the CB valve, I think I just just wrestled it into place.
> 
> It's possible I was working with an older bite valve (perhaps they used to have a thinner hose).


I'll give it a try on the newer version! Thanks for posting!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I am in the market for a new pack, and the Osprey Zealot is looking like a great candidate. 

After 3+ yrs my trusty Dakine Nomad was chosen as the getaway stash carrier in our first ever home robbery a month ago. 

I was given a Visa card with A$140 to replace it from my insurer, and was about to get another Nomad when I noticed they no longer used Nalgene reservoirs. One of the great things about that pack was that so long as I used fresh, filtered water, the water never tasted funky even after 3 months. My wife's pack, which has a Hydrapak reservoir (which Dakine now use), its funky after a few weeks. Plus the bite valve just isn't as good, and the flexible bag is a pain to load. 

I discovered Osprey use Nalgene reservoirs, and was set to just get one of these to put in a new Nomad pack. Then I saw the Zealot and was intrigued.

Suffice to say this thread and further research has convinced me to go with an Osprey pack. 

Can anyone confirm whether you can attach a FF helmet to the Zealot 10? And are the side pockets big enough to stash knee pads? I know the 16 is capable of this, but I just don't seem to use a full 3lt of water these days as I don't go on as many really long rides. Nor do I need yo pack as much gear.

Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ymiller996 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have the Zealot 16 and it holds my FF helmet no problem and I also loaded it up with knee/shin pads and helmet. At that point its pretty bulky, but that is a lot of gear. Very comfortable, did a 80 mile road bike ride and had to carry my wife's and my rain gear and stuff and the pack was great. very well thought out pack.

Check out 6pm.com they have them for $90


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

nuclear_powered said:


> I am in the market for a new pack, and the Osprey Zealot is looking like a great candidate.
> 
> After 3+ yrs my trusty Dakine Nomad was chosen as the getaway stash carrier in our first ever home robbery a month ago.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can definitely carry a FF helmet and knee pads in the Zealot 10. The storage features are the same between the Zealot 10 and Zealot 16. The 16 L version adds a little volume and a wider hipbelt with zippered pockets.


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> I am in the market for a new pack, and the Osprey Zealot is looking like a great candidate.
> 
> After 3+ yrs my trusty Dakine Nomad was chosen as the getaway stash carrier in our first ever home robbery a month ago.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend the Zealot 16 over the 10. I have had both and ended up exchanging my 10 for a 16. The 10's waist belt is thin and pretty harsh IMO(I'm a thin guy too at 143 lbs). The wide belt and side pocket/wings really stabilize the pack and make it super comfortable. I returned the 10 due to the waist belt. I carry my full face and troy lee elbow/forearm guards and have plenty of room. The 16 doesn't feel noticeably larger then the 10 so I don't think the 10 is worth getting. If they put the side wings on it from the raptor then I think the 10 would be a good pack, but for me it was a deal breaker as is. I actually have the last gen Raptor 4 and I don't even use that one anymore, even for short rides I use the Zealot 16 because I like it so much.

I have a bunch of Osprey packs (I hike and backpack also) and this one is my favorite of all the ones I have, it's designed very well and very close to perfection. My only gripe with the 16 is that I wish it had more main storage organization(if they could add some mesh panels or compartment panels on the inside, opposite side the hydration pack is on that would be amazing). Otherwise this pack is spot on. They are super durable to,I did a full roll in this thing and separated my shoulder, broke my gopro mount on my head, smashed my glasses inside the backpack, but the pack itself didn't have a scratch on it.

I have attached pics with the FF, troy lee elbow guards and dainese oak pro knee guards on the pack. The Dainese knee pads are pretty bulky but still fit decently. The troy lee elbow guards I don't even notice they are in there when I ride with just those. Once you start loading up the pack with all this stuff it becomes pretty big and heavy, but it feels comfortable.


----------



## quaestionis (Jan 10, 2008)

The Zealot looks like a good option, especially at the $90 price point.

I just posted a review of my 2013 Osprey Raptor 14 after using it for about 7 months. As you'll see, I'm a big fan of Osprey packs overall but the new version of the Raptor fell short for me in several areas.

James' MTB Blog: Gear Review: 2013 Osprey Raptor 14


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Zealot 16 it is then. I just have to figure out where to get it now (CRC sell it sans-reservior, but I can get one for about $40 which brings it in line with purchasing from US, where it's sold with reservior).

Pity 6pm.com don't post to Australia.


----------



## riotactor10 (Aug 26, 2012)

If anyone is considering switching from a M.U.L.E to an Osprey, consider me another happy convert. I quite enjoyed the MULE but have loved the switch to a Raptor 10 - seems to be designed just a bit more intelligently and I love the side pouches for my phone as well as the tool roll


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I picked up my Zealot 10 last week from 6pm.com for $90 (thanks ymiller996).

I wasn't sure if it came with a reservoir for that price so I call 6pm.com. The guy I talked to wasn't sure either so my next call was to Osprey. The person at Osprey was GREAT, he told me that should have one and if it doesn't than call him back and he will take care of it.

Now I have a Zealot 16 for the days that I pack a lot of stuff (long rides) and the Zealot 10 for my everyday rides (shorter rides).

Great packs, great company:thumbsup:


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

riotactor10 said:


> If anyone is considering switching from a M.U.L.E to an Osprey, consider me another happy convert. I quite enjoyed the MULE but have loved the switch to a Raptor 10 - seems to be designed just a bit more intelligently and I love the side pouches for my phone as well as the tool roll


Would love the osprey, but need the hose over the left shoulder, and osprey is onlyon the right


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

moldau94 said:


> Would love the osprey, but need the hose over the left shoulder, and osprey is onlyon the right


On both of my Zealot's the hose can go over ether shoulder.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Rock dude said:


> How does it hold up in a crash?


Hah.

I had a bad crash while wearing my Raptor last fall. OTB, rolled, landed hard on my upper back. The ER doc said my back looked like I'd been "attacked by a bear ... well a friendly bear." Put a hole in the back of my jersey big enough to put my fist through. Separated shoulder, broken helmet.

My back:









My pack?

_Zero _evidence of the crash on the nylon shell. On the stretchy rear pocket, there's a single 2 mm. hole. And that's the only visible fabric wear on this pack, which I've worn basically every ride since spring of 2011. And my friends encourage me to take it easier so I don't crash so much.

This is my pack, today, after that crash and two-plus years of abuse:









The pinhole in the stretchy pocket is circled in red.

Perfect pack? No. Durable pack? I'd say so.


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

I've crashed with both my Raptor and my Manta and neither have suffered any kinds of damage and have probably saved me from more serious damage.


----------



## freak6767 (Aug 31, 2011)

Another happy osprey user here, the viper 9 suits my needs! Perfect fit, perfect pockets, really like it!

One question tho, do any of you guys use an heart rate straps (e.g. garmin heart rate straps for the edge gps) with your osprey bag and its magnetic clip to attach the valve?

I'm asking because I realised that my heart rate datas seemed to be off or higher than normal while using the bag (which I just got).
I know osprey warns pacemakers people to not use the magnetic clip, so would it be the same with heart rate straps?

If so, then it would be a shame, since many MTB riders do use the HR straps.
Another shame since I really dig this magnetic feature too!

Anyway just thought i would ask your feedback.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I have four different Osprey packs at the moment for various uses. My personal opinion, they're hands down the best hydration packs on the market. I also have one of their ultra light backpacking packs which I use year round. Great company and great service the couple of small issues I've ever had.


----------



## molopoko (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you know when they will be launching the 2014 models? I'm planning to buy an Escapist20 but I'd like to se the new version. 
Thanks ppl.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Usually, they start popping up shortly after InterBike as do the photos. I missed Osprey at EuroBike and I'm still kicking myself.


----------



## molopoko (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks m8!


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

molopoko said:


> Do you know when they will be launching the 2014 models? I'm planning to buy an Escapist20 but I'd like to se the new version.
> Thanks ppl.


2014 models won't be in stores until January 2014. I do know that there are no changes to the Escapist model for 2014.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

*Raptor 14 VS Manta 20*

Hi folks,

Anyone running both of these can comment on capacity, fit differences? Living in the PNW I'm leaning towards the Manta 20 as it includes a built in rain cover and I ride all year round. The Raptor offers the side stretchy pouches, tool pouch (which isn't much of a selling point for me), vertical pouch with key ring as well as being lighter. But has smaller capacity and I would need to purchase and stow a separate rain cover.

I assume they would both fit well and not move around during riding?

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## molopoko (Jul 29, 2013)

My GF recently bought me an Osprey Escapist 20 and I have to say I'm really impressed by the quality of the backpack, BUT it's way too big for the bike. I ordered a Raptor6 because I also have a Mule. 
I think I'll nevera buy a Camelbak again.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

ltk1144 said:


> That would be the Zealot. Kinda expensive though. Then again most packs that can carry full face are.


The Zealot Pack is an awesome pack. I've had a few different packs over the years and for me the Zealot is my favorite.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

Calhoun said:


> Little update:
> 
> I have been using this pack exclusively since I bought it back in March. Minimum of 3 days a week up to 5. I have used the pack on all day epics like the Mag 7, or South Boundary Trail. Also use it on my 2-3 hour weekday rides. Pack seems like it always has room for the gear I want to pack. I have yet to overfill this pack. The smart features are still very relevant. Things like the shoulder pocket fitting my iPhone, and how easy it is to get at the tool pouch. Another great feature is outisde pockets fit my knee pads perfectly. I can secure the pads in the pocket for a climb and retrieve them for the descent. I knew I wanted an Osprey pack, and the hardest part was deciding which one, I know I made the right choice with the Zealot 16.
> 
> ...


I've bin using this pack for more then a year and couldn't agree more, the Zealot pack is awesome. FYI, I was at SeaOtter this past April and was checking out the Osprey booth (wearing my pack) and the Rep was asking me how I was liking my Zealot...well anyway he tells me that Osprey will me updating the Zealot Pack for next season with some new features. I asked him what can they possibly do to make it better and he says "you'd be surprised".....get's me thinking!


----------



## jc1surf (May 30, 2013)

acfsportsfan said:


> The Zealot Pack is an awesome pack. I've had a few different packs over the years and for me the Zealot is my favorite.


I agree. it's amazing quality. I had purchased the raptor 10 and just couldn't keep it. The zealot feels so much sturdier. Others may agree. Just the pockets and fit is amazing. 
Acf, btw, which size Zealot to you have. I just shipped mine in for replacement. I'm curious how the 14L differs from the 16L in a big way? such as would still be able to carry protective gears, extra clothes and such comfortably as i can in the 16L. 
my torso isn't that long as i am 5'8". but broad shoulders. Other posters said he regretted getting the 14L. Thanks.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

Bringing up a bit of an older thread here, but does anyone know the story of Osprey's part with Nalgene and the change in bladders? How are the new bladders and do they just drop right into the packs that had the Nalgene bladders? I've read reviews that don't seem to favorable to the new bladders and I may need a replacement soon. I truly love my Osprey pack, as does my riding buddy, but if the bladders aren't sealing well or don't fit as well, there may be a change. I'd love to hear some thoughts on the differences. Thanks!


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

The new bladder is fine. I've never had a problem fitting the new bladder in my older pack.

But I liked the old bladder better. The drinking tubes are smaller diameter on the new ones; sometime patient sipping won't do. That's my biggest gripe. Quibbles: the cap got fussy--you think it's closed but sometimes you realize it isn't when ten minutes into the ride your back is soaked. And the bladder stays flatter in a way that makes it less convenient to get ice cubes in. 

On the other hand, the bite valves used to leak and I haven't had that issue after a couple months with my new one.

Hope that helps you decide.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks OldManBike. That is right on track with what I have read review wise. Good fit, but has a leaky lid closure system. I have been nothing but impressed with the Nalgene bladder, with no leaks from the lid, and only a couple issues with the bite valve leaking, but I think those were my errors from biting too hard. I too like to toss a few ice cubes in, so bummer there too. I'm guessing that the Nalgene partnership got to costly, so Osprey went back to producing thier own bladders, but the drawback is the change in quality. Sure, the quality of the packs themselves is top notch, and with their customer service and offer to repair any pack for life, is pretty awesome. I'll stick with Osprey for sure, but wish the new bladders were up to par.

Thanks again OldManBike!


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Just to be clear, the fussy cap is no big thing to me. It's a minor design quibble, not a quality issue. Once you get the hang of it (on mine that just means engaging the threads at 6 oclock and turning to 12 oclock) it's a non-issue. Before you get the hang of it, you can twist it closed and not easily see/feel that it's not closed right. I messed it twice in the first week or two and never since.


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey all, i've just recently purchased the Osprey Raptor 10. After 6 rides or so I just can't get used to the ultra stiff back panel. Just won't sit comfortably against my back. May be my back is too curved or something.

I like everything else about this pack though.

Do any of the other Osprey packs have a more flexible back panel? Hoping I can find something from their range that is more flexy..

Thanks
Joel


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mine was a bit stiff at first but broke in I guess cause it's perfect now


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

How long did you find that to take? I've done probably 6 outings with it, around 1 - 2hr each ride. Just find instead if the pressure being distributed over my back there is just a few pressure points which feel uncomfortable.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Not really long. My pack is almost 2seasons old now so I don't remember exactly how long.


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks sounds like I should give it a bit more time. On another note, I find the waist strap way to large and I'm not exactly skinny, 33" waist. I have it as tight as it can go and still loose. Anyone else notice that? May get wifey to cut and sew the straps.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Joel Fitzgerald said:


> Thanks sounds like I should give it a bit more time. On another note, I find the waist strap way to large and I'm not exactly skinny, 33" waist. I have it as tight as it can go and still loose. Anyone else notice that? May get wifey to cut and sew the straps.


I too have a 33" waist and I still have about 7" of take-up left. Check that you have used the adjustment brackets correctly.
FWIW, I'm not sold on this model, but it comes as close as any I've used.


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

This shows how I've got the straps as tight as possible I think?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Joel Fitzgerald said:


> This shows how I've got the straps as tight as possible I think?


You did it exactly right. That said, just grab the center areas between the end loop and the bracket on each side and pull until snug. I know, it's a goofy design and in theory the "pull tabs" work up to a point, which unfortunately for us is about 36". In fact I wished they extended the "hip pads" further around, making it more convenient to access the zippered pouches. It's like they took a hip pad design for a small person with a 28" waist and married it with a belt designed for a larger person with a 38" waist. 
Still in the search for the "ideal" hydration pack. Osprey got close on this one, but not close enough (for me). BTW, keep the zippers lubricated as they tend to stick in field use. If you pull too hard, they are so thin that you can damage the coil, making it impossible to close.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Simplemind said:


> BTW, keep the zippers lubricated as they tend to stick in field use. If you pull too hard, they are so thin that you can damage the coil, making it impossible to close.


Do you lube zippers with tri-flow or chain lube or something similar?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

addATX said:


> Do you lube zippers with tri-flow or chain lube or something similar?


I have used a light silicone grease and beeswax, but REI carries a zipper lube, which is probably what I'd go with if i didn't already have a supply.


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! Good to know it's not just me.. Yeah this pack ticks most the boxes, maybe nothing will tick em all!


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

monkies said:


> There is something off with the bladder on my Raptor 10.


Osprey redid their bladders recently and the new ones are much better and pretty damned tough, with that the cap is much tougher to turn inside of the cap holder thing. I think it easy to NOT thread the cap on correctly.

After you screw it on, blow some air into the bladder and press on it. It should hold firm, with no air escaping outta the cap. If not, unscrew it and try again. I notice this happens once I've frozen my bladder as there is ice build up against the cap seal. Rinse the cap/port with some water and it seals up fine.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I removed my cap leash, that was the only thing I don't like about my pack.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

Joel Fitzgerald said:


> This shows how I've got the straps as tight as possible I think?


You still have a lot of adjustment in that hip belt. The Osprey ErgoPull design is made so that you pull the strap forward instead of backward to tighten. This allows more leverage and is easier on the shoulders. Just grab the outside middle section (between the sewn loop and the end of the cloth hip wing) and pull forward.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I think I'm going to replace my Osprey Manta. I think the waist belt is too narrow and doesn't transfer weight to the hips sufficiently. 
I have neck problems and need as little weight on my shoulders as possible. 
Other than the waist belt, I think it is an excellent pack.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ospreypacks said:


> You still have a lot of adjustment in that hip belt. The Osprey ErgoPull design is made so that you pull the strap forward instead of backward to tighten. This allows more leverage and is easier on the shoulders. Just grab the outside middle section (between the sewn loop and the end of the cloth hip wing) and pull forward.


Stupid question...

I have to tighten the straps a lot on my Raptor 10. I have loops of straps hanging around on the hip, sternum and shoulder straps.

What is the best way to keep them tight and tidy?

I just received the pack yesterday and I like it so far, but I can't see any provisions on the straps to keep loops tidy.

Thanks!


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

Warp said:


> Stupid question...
> 
> I have to tighten the straps a lot on my Raptor 10. I have loops of straps hanging around on the hip, sternum and shoulder straps.
> 
> ...


A couple of things you can try:
-Unthread the tail of the strap from the little keeper piece that keeps it in a loop. You can then roll up the long tail piece and band it together or to the main helpbelt.
- You can trim the excess tail of the straps by cutting with a sharp tool and then singeing the tip so it doesn't start raveling. 
-You could contact our warranty and repair department and they could most likely cut the straps for you if you tell them how much you want cut off.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Warp said:


> Stupid question...
> 
> I have to tighten the straps a lot on my Raptor 10. I have loops of straps hanging around on the hip, sternum and shoulder straps.
> 
> ...


I use a small zip tie through the loop end of the excess and around the main strap, just snug enough to keep it taught and together. It functions like an adjustable slider and keeps all the excess from swinging in the breeze


----------



## cnyfattracks (Dec 18, 2014)

Loving my Raptor 10 here. The organizational pockets, and sleeves on the inside are the best I have seen on any pack. I really like having a sleeve for both my tire pump, and another for my shock pump. Sleeves keep them upright, and tidy inside so there is plenty of room for other stuff. The tool roll is also spot-on to keep things organized, and easily accessible. Well done Osprey!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ospreypacks said:


> A couple of things you can try:
> -Unthread the tail of the strap from the little keeper piece that keeps it in a loop. You can then roll up the long tail piece and band it together or to the main helpbelt.
> - You can trim the excess tail of the straps by cutting with a sharp tool and then singeing the tip so it doesn't start raveling.
> -You could contact our warranty and repair department and they could most likely cut the straps for you if you tell them how much you want cut off.


Thanks for that!

I will try the solutions that not involve cutting the straps for now.

First ride, I really liked the bag. I have to get used to it being larger than my former pack and other little differences here and there.

Just my impression is that the part that contacts your back could use a bit more ventilation, but in all fairness, it was a 90F-100F ride in high humidity. Hardly any pack could have felt any better in those conditions.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Just got my new Osprey Raptor 14 Raptor 14 - Biking: Osprey Packs | Official European Site with New Hydraulics 3L Reservoir Osprey Hydraulics 3 Reservoir | Hydration Bladder | Osprey.

And got a question about using hydrapack: for how long a water can be in that pack? Is it necessary to pour water after each bikingday?

(sorry for bad english)


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

ka81ua said:


> Just got my new Osprey Raptor 14 Raptor 14 - Biking: Osprey Packs | Official European Site with New Hydraulics 3L Reservoir Osprey Hydraulics 3 Reservoir | Hydration Bladder | Osprey.
> 
> And got a question about using hydrapack: for how long a water can be in that pack? Is it necessary to pour water after each bikingday?
> 
> (sorry for bad english)


Congrats on your new Osprey pack!

You don't have to pour the water after each biking day but I wouldn't leave water in it for more than a couple of days if you aren't using it. If you have sugary drinks like Gatorade in there, then definitely clean it out after each use. One good way to slow down any stuff from growing in the reservoir is to store it in a cold environment. You can keep it in the refrigerator when it has water in it or drain it out and store empty in the freezer.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ospreypacks said:


> Congrats on your new Osprey pack!
> 
> You don't have to pour the water after each biking day but I wouldn't leave water in it for more than a couple of days if you aren't using it. If you have sugary drinks like Gatorade in there, then definitely clean it out after each use. One good way to slow down any stuff from growing in the reservoir is to store it in a cold environment. You can keep it in the refrigerator when it has water in it or drain it out and store empty in the freezer.


Thanks for the pointers!

Two years down the line and I love all the features on my Raptor 10... however, it's big and heavy for most of my riding.

Can you recommend something in the 4-5lt storage and 1.5-2lt of water? Most of my riding only take a tube, pump, CO2, multitools, phone and the occasional bit and bob. Maybe space for a point and shoot camera.

Trying to keep it Osprey and not Lobo, you know. 

Thanks!


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

Warp said:


> Thanks for the pointers!
> 
> Two years down the line and I love all the features on my Raptor 10... however, it's big and heavy for most of my riding.
> 
> ...


I would recommend the Viper 3. It is a lot lighter, smaller, and more simple while still leaving some room to stash the essentials for a ride. I use one for my race pack and love it.

VIPER 3 - Osprey Packs Official Site


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

I have the 2015 Raptor 10. This has the 3 liter Hydraulics bladder with the screw on cap. After a couple of months noticing the cap leaks and I have to keep tightening, loosing, retightening to get it to stop dripping. Bought the new bladder with the flap and it is much better. I would not buy one of these Raptors with the old cap type bladder.

Question- I put a thermal insulated tube on my old bladder to use on the extreme days. Now I need to get the cap to stop leaking anyone have any tips besides replacing the bladder?


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a Raptor 6. It's as small as I could get while still fitting everything I need. It's tight, and there is definitely a trade off of space between bladder and cargo, but it works.

Pump, multi-tool, tube, snack(s), rain shell, toilet paper, glasses, phone, 3L of water, and of course my IMBA/RFMBA membership card all fit.

My only complaint is the durability. I've always found the fabric thin compared to my CamelBack.

I'm also not a fan of the bite valve so I have my CB bite valve on my osprey. Otherwise, I love it.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

Steve_MTB_22 said:


> I have the 2015 Raptor 10. This has the 3 liter Hydraulics bladder with the screw on cap. After a couple of months noticing the cap leaks and I have to keep tightening, loosing, retightening to get it to stop dripping. Bought the new bladder with the flap and it is much better. I would not buy one of these Raptors with the old cap type bladder.
> 
> Question- I put a thermal insulated tube on my old bladder to use on the extreme days. Now I need to get the cap to stop leaking anyone have any tips besides replacing the bladder?


Usually leaks from the cap area indicate that it is not getting screwed on quite right. There are a couple of things that can cause this depending on exactly which reservoir you have:

1.) If your reservoir has a ring around the threads for holding the cap in place, make sure that the ring is pushed all the way down flush with the reservoir. They tend to want to move up on the threads. Then when you screw the cap on it hits the ring and makes it seem like it is tight but the cap is actually not all the way screwed on. This ring was on the earlier generation reservoirs so most likely not your issue if the Raptor is a 2015.

2.) The cap should spin freely inside the red plastic retainer when it is not screwed onto the reservoir itself. There were some early Gen 2 reservoirs where the red retainer was too tight on the cap making it hard to spin. This also made the cap seem like it was screwed on tight when it actually was not all the way down.

3.) The third and most common issue is cross threading of the cap when screwing on. This is pretty easy to do and you don't know you did it until the reservoir is leaking. After filling, screw the cap on and turn upside down to see if it leaks from the cap. If so, look to see if the cap is a bit crooked. Most likely it will be and you have to unscrew and redo making sure that the cap is straight and not cross threaded.

Hope that helps. If the issue continues, feel free to call our customer service for additional assistance.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ospreypacks said:


> Usually leaks from the cap area indicate that it is not getting screwed on quite right. There are a couple of things that can cause this depending on exactly which reservoir you have:
> 
> 1.) If your reservoir has a ring around the threads for holding the cap in place, make sure that the ring is pushed all the way down flush with the reservoir. They tend to want to move up on the threads. Then when you screw the cap on it hits the ring and makes it seem like it is tight but the cap is actually not all the way screwed on. This ring was on the earlier generation reservoirs so most likely not your issue if the Raptor is a 2015.
> 
> ...


I have the same model, but have not experienced any of these issues. I will keep all of this in mind just in case. I love everything else about it though. I previously had a CAmelback for like 15 years. The seals on that bladder finally just came apart. I hope this one lasts me just as long


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

ospreypacks said:


> Usually leaks from the cap area indicate that it is not getting screwed on quite right. There are a couple of things that can cause this depending on exactly which reservoir you have:
> 
> 3.) The third and most common issue is cross threading of the cap when screwing on. This is pretty easy to do and you don't know you did it until the reservoir is leaking. After filling, screw the cap on and turn upside down to see if it leaks from the cap. If so, look to see if the cap is a bit crooked. Most likely it will be and you have to unscrew and redo making sure that the cap is straight and not cross threaded.


#3 is very common in my experience. I always push down on the bladder over the sink after I fill it and watch for leaks. As our friend at Osprey has said above, the Osprey logo on the cap will be almost perfectly straight at either 12 o'clock or 6 o'clock (upside down) when it is tightened down correctly. If the logo is a little off, it's most likely cross threaded.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Arebee said:


> #3 is very common in my experience. I always push down on the bladder over the sink after I fill it and watch for leaks. As our friend at Osprey has said above, the Osprey logo on the cap will be almost perfectly straight at either 12 o'clock or 6 o'clock (upside down) when it is tightened down correctly. If the logo is a little off, it's most likely cross threaded.


Usually happens to me when I am i a hurry then I pull my pack to put it on and its soaked!. Good to know about the clocking. I just look at it and make sure the ring is seated now. I have also had the nylon hanger strap thread in and cause major leakage. Totally my fault, usually in a hurry.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

TraxFactory said:


> Usually happens to me when I am i a hurry then I pull my pack to put it on and its soaked!. Good to know about the clocking. I just look at it and make sure the ring is seated now. I have also had the nylon hanger strap thread in and cause major leakage. Totally my fault, usually in a hurry.


I just squeeze the bladder. If air or water comes out, the cap is not screwed on properly.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

roaringfork said:


> I just squeeze the bladder. If air or water comes out, the cap is not screwed on properly.


Smart and fast, I'll start doing that.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

TraxFactory said:


> Usually happens to me when I am i a hurry then I pull my pack to put it on and its soaked!. Good to know about the clocking. I just look at it and make sure the ring is seated now. I have also had the nylon hanger strap thread in and cause major leakage. Totally my fault, usually in a hurry.


Yep. Been there too. I think it was about 20 degrees that morning and I had to put on a wet pack.


----------

